

City of London Bans 'Smart' Trash Cans - alsothings
http://techcitynews.com/2013/08/13/city-of-london-forces-company-to-bin-smart-trash-cans/

======
alsothings
A bit of context, these bins tracked wifi enabled devices as they passed by
for various targeted marketing things.
[http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/londons-smart-bins-
track-4m-...](http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/londons-smart-bins-
track-4m-phones-a-week-over-wi-fi-50011958/)

